# mod rewrite problem



## vandamp (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem.

warum wird diese Url nicht mit meiner mod rewrite Bedingung umgeschrieben?

url:
http://www.fun-blog.at/profil/Vandamp/fav-view

kond:
RewriteRule ^([a-z0-9_]+)/([a-z0-9_]+)/([a-z0-9_]+)-([a-z]+)$ index.php?kat=profil&ID=$2&action=$3&do=$4

mit 
http://www.fun-blog.at/index.php?kat=profil&ID=Vandamp&action=fav&do=view
funktioniert der Aufruf.

eigentlich klappt es doch recht gut mit dem mod rewrite, aber leider bei dieser url nicht


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo Vandamp,

das *Vandamp* wird in der URL groß geschrieben, da ich im cond kein "A-Z" finde denke ich, dass es einfach so nicht zutrifft und daher nicht verarbeitet werden kann. Entweder solltest du hier die condition wie folgt anpassen:

```
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)/([a-zA-Z0-9_]+)-([a-zA-Z]+)$ index.php?kat=profil&ID=$2&action=$3&do=$4
```

oder wie folgt:

```
RewriteRule ^([a-z0-9_]+)/([a-z0-9_]+)/([a-z0-9_]+)-([a-z]+)$ index.php?kat=profil&ID=$2&action=$3&do=$4 [NC]
```

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!

Grüße aus Iserlohn,
Sebastian


----------

